# devoted bee keeper:D



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Welcome Dave and family. Glad to have ya aboard the forum with your experience. Having 900 hives must keep ya busy so taking time to help out us newer folks is very kind of you. I continue to be impressed by all the larger scale beekeepers who take the time to chime in here.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Welcome David


----------



## Troubler (May 10, 2011)

yes especially now swarming season ...but we arent complaining


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome David!


----------

